# Kebab/Shoarma Dressing



## janainasoares (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi All,
I`m looking for a traditional recipe of a kebab dressing... problem is that in Netherlands I can only find garlic/mayo based.. but on google it says that traditional is yogurth basis with herbs (not garlic). What`s a REAL Kebab/Shoarma sauce? Thank you.
Ja


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't think there is a single real such sauce as this is served over a wide region with lots of variation. toum is such a variation and is essentially a garlic mayo sauce. 

Moosir is a yogurt based sauce of some of that region and you might like that. 

I'd lean towards a lemon, olive oil, tahini vinaigrette I think with a little garlic, which is similar to dressings I've been served with these before. Moosir or even a variation on tatziki would be good, a yogurt, garlic and cucumber sauce.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree with phatch.
Shoarma and kebabs are quite different things and again differ per country/region or even family.
As far as I know, Shoarma is normally served in pita bread. However, where I am, it always comes wrapped in something more resembling a chapati, even at the Lebanese places 

When I make shoarma, I use the spice mixture as described here: http://www.food.com/recipe/shoarma-spice-mix-44858


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

In addition to pita, some regions also serve in laffa bread.

OP... you may want to check google with an alternate spelling... All "non-Dutch" sauces seem to have garlic. I've never had your mayo-based sauce... or any that did not prominently feature garlic:

https://www.google.com/search?sourc....64.psy-ab..0.14.1120...0j0i131k1.0O0rs0M1mMU


----------



## DmitryZ (Sep 6, 2017)

It usually goes with Tahini (טחינה) and coriander.


----------

